# Draining the heater on my Cheyenne 634L 2000



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, I decided to drain the water tanks etc this weekend. This is our 1st M/Home, and the dealer showed me the 'drain' plug on the outside of the heater when we bought it. 
I opened and removed the drain plug and assume most of the water came out, but to make sure I read the Carver manual for the heater, it says 'remove the drain plug' then turn the drain point with a screwdriver, through 90degrees. ( but it shows no diagrams of where the parts are!)
Is there a second drain point on the heater? 
I have had agood look around, but can't see anything obvious!!
thanks in advance,
joe


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

if its a carver cascade with a square white cowl and a drain in the bottom right corner as far as i know thats all there is, open the hot tap with the pump off to let the air in.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Is it a Carver water heater?

Mine is a Truma.

However one of our previous Auto-Trail mh's had a Carver water heater.

From what I can remember, I removed the drain plug and then nearby there is another screw which if you use a screw driver you can turn this and water flows out faster. 

Remember to leave taps (inside the mh) in the open position, if mixer type put in central position. Use pump to make sure all water out. I can remember blow down my tap to make sure water removed and lowering shower hose as well to make sure that has drained properly.


----------



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies, yes it has a 'Carver Cascade' heater unit fitted. 
The cowling on the outside is about 8" square, and the plug was in the bottom left hand corner. The info on openeing the taps is very usefull to know, thanks again.
joe


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi, The other screw mentioned in an earlier posting is a pressure relief valve. It is located in the top lefthand corner of the heater vent above the drain plug, you will see it has a screwdriver slot. To operate this you only need to turn it a quarter anti clockwise, do not apply pressure just turn it and you feel it screw out (it is spring loaded) and lock open. This will release the vacuum in the heater. After the water has finished draining seal the valve by turning it clockwise, you should feel it locate shut. Do not apply excessive force as the plastic can become brittle through age, or due to the cold. Hope this helps.
Frank


----------

